# Environnements de dveloppement > Delphi > Codes sources  tlcharger >  Dessin de fractales [Sources]

## fifi40

Bonjour, 

Je vous propose un nouvel lment  tlcharger : Dessin de fractales.

C'est un programme que j'ai fait sur Delphi qui dessine des objets fractals.

Dans l'application, "profondeur" dsigne le niveau de rcursivit, pour un grand dessin entre 10 et 15.
Entrez aussi les coordonnes x y et j de la procdure pose (la position initiale de la tortue x y , pour l'angle j, l'angle dans lequel est oriente la tortue il vaut mieux j=0).

Le "langage" Logo fait dessiner un crayon (la tortue) :
la procdure "pose" place la tortue aux coordonnes x et y et l'oriente selon un angle j ;la procdure "trace" fait avancer la tortue d'une longueur l ;la procdure "tourne" fait tourner la tortue sur elle-mme d'un angle j ;la procdure "dragon" qui dessine la fractale est rcursive car les fractales sont des formes imbriques les unes dans les autres.
 ::arrow::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------

